# NYC Style Duck Sauce



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi gang,

Does anyone have a NYC style duck sauce recipe? There are a number of duck sauce recipes on the web, but it's unknown if they are of the type and style I'm seeking. Any help or suggestions?

scb


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Heck. I never heard of a NYC style duck sauce. Is it a Chinese thing? A French thing? What?

My favorites are smoked, Peking and with olives (Spanish style). Cook them what I like and make sure I'm invited. Best way to handle it, really. For everyone. 

The humanity,
BDL


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Duck sauce is a condiment used for dipping or drizzing on various foods - it's not just for duck. It has a fruity base - often apricots or plums, but other fruits can be used as well. It's frequently served in NYC Chinese restaurants, and over the years I've found that nothing comes quite close to the NYC style sauce. Therr are, of course, many recipes and techniques for making this condiment, although over the years I've seen many recipes that have tried to get fancy or nouvelle with it, and while they may be good, I'm more interested in the more typical flavors found in the NYC restaurants.

shel


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Okay, 

I get it now. Chinese style plum sauce. 

I have a recipe which uses both plums and apricots. You're welcome to it, if you want it. but really isn't worthy of particular note. Given the resources in my area (San Gabriel Valley) which include many of the best Chinese restaurants outside of Asia and a bunch of Chinese supermarkets, including the estimable Lu Din Gee for three way duck (sounds kinky, doesn't it?), I'm far more likely to buy than make it. 

Alas, I have no insight whatsoever on what qualities might make plum sauce particularly New York City style. Do you have anything special in mind? Or is the memory of the flavor too elusive? You've certainly got enough palate, imagination and technique to push a basic recipe in whatever direction you want to take it. I guess the problem is finding the direction. 

I'm sure you already know this, but for the benefit of others who may not: Plum sauce isn't actually served with Beijing duck. It's traditional for diners to paint hoisin on the pancake/buns with scallion brushes. 

Is it possible the NYC association is actually to hoisin? 

BDL


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks like this


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

This is what I've got. I think it's more or less what you're looking for and . It's actually pretty good, but it's a lot of work. Use it or don't.

APRICOT-PLUM SAUCE IN THE CHINESE FASHION

For 1 qt.

Ingredients:

1 lb apricots halved and pitted
1 lb plums halved and pitted
2 cups Chinese white (rice) vinegar 
3/4 cup water
1-1/2 cups white sugar
1/3 cup molasses or honey
Juice of 2 lemons
1/4 cup chopped ginger
1 small onion, chopped or sliced lyonnaise
1serrano chile, veined, seeded and chopped
2 garlic cloves, smashed and chopped
4 tsp table salt
1 cinnamon stick
1star anise
1/2 tsp dry (hot) mustard

Technique:

In a large, non-reactive pan, bring the fruit, water and half of the vinegar to the boil, reduce heat and simmer uncovered for 30 minutes. 

Meanwhile, put the remaining vinegar, sugar, honey, and lemon juice in another non-reactive saucepan and bring to a low boil. Cook for 10 minutes to make a sweet and sour syrup. 

Unite the fruit and syrup with the remaining ingredients in the large pan and simmer for 45 minutes. Remove the cinnamon stick and anise. Allow to cool slightly. Puree. Pass through a fine sieve. Return to pan and simmer until thick. Transfer to sterilized mason bottles, cap loosely, let cool, tighten caps. Store in the dark for 3 weeks to let flavors marry and mellow.

Hope it helps,
BDL


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Boar, I have a question . . by "non-reactive pan", do you mean stainless steel, teflon-coated, silver or what.

On a side note, MAN I would love to get a silver fry pan.


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

I think you are looking for a "sweet and sour" duck sauce. (I may not know cookin but I know me some chinese take-out!) 

I was at Shop Rite in NJ yesterday and they had it, bright yellow/orange in color....no plums to be had. 

Look for the name "sweet and sour" style duck sauce, which is basically sweet and sour sauce. 

let me know if I'm wrong...if your looking for something thats orange/yellow, then thats it....if not, its what BDL said.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Stainless, glass, non-stick coated (if not chipped or scratched), enamel over cast iron, enamel over steel, etc. But, not aluminum -- if the aluminum surface will contact the food, not cast iron -- ditto, not carbon steel -- ditto, not any other sort of non-stainless steel -- ditto, _et cetera_ -- ditto.

Randall -- the sauce is high acid and is, in fact, "sweet and sour." It can be made gold/orange and clear by choosing appropriate plums, or using all apricots instead of plums, which I should have mentioned; getting rid of the small amount of mustard, which will cloud; and sieving a second time after thickening.

Yo Shel! You can make the fruit ratio anything you want! You can eliminate the chile and the mustard, too. They only make it taste good -- taking away a certain LCD "take-out" quality.

BDL


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

Just checked shoprite online and your right, the one i looked at is apricots. they have a Plum Duck Sauce and a Sweet and Sour duck sauce which Contains apricots.


----------

